# Slot car shows.The people that you meet.



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The show in Aberdeen,Maryland is now history.This is the show season.The big kick off is usually starts with Bob Beer Super Bowl show in February.Then we go in to the shows in March April May June There is no way you can't have fun at these shows.Yesterday I met some of the Hobby Talk crew.Swampergene was there with his roadie Bill aka wheelicz.I met Ian and his wife Sara.Yes I gave her the pink leadsled.Grandcheapskate was there.He was at my house Friday and yes I had to pay for lunch.I thought I was out to lunch again with Tom Lowe.I also got to meet Wes Yaeger and his wife and his son Toby.What I'm getting at is the fun times that you can have.Some of these people you will not see till next year.Ebay has it's place but that's not having fun.Some of the others that I met at the show also frequent the other shows.I'll try not to forget anyone who might be or not on hobby talk.179 pople came in.About 30 people stayed over the night before.Room trading was going on till midnight.My regular traveling crew of Bob Beers ( mr aurora) Danny Esposito(mr.tyco)Carl Mendez (JL/AW ) has been now enlarged with the addition of Kevin McEvoy.(Mac-jet)So when you think you might want to come to a show,plan on having a good time.This is supposed to be fun.I have a great time.See you somewhere.Tom Stumpf


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Need to plan to do this....GO TO THE SHOW!*

Tom,

Man you lucky dog you got to have a bunch of fun man. I am going to have to figure when, where, and how to get to a slot show someday. Would love to meet some of the HT slot car nuts and you too someday Tom. Yeah Baby! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah.. it was nice meeting you tom!! 

Wes


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Well said Tom, it's always alot of fun even if just hangin' out. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tom, I remember you from way back when you remembered things.
I meet you at a train/toy show, I think in Gilbertsville or Schnecksville Pa. when I was first getting back into slots as a young adult, maybe 17 years ago.
I remember your case filled with resin copies of every shade of color of the tjet Willys, I remember eyeing one up really close, I think it was transluscent tan with sparkles and going for about $40.00, I wish I had some bucks back then, I was a cheapskate by wife, no choice (old wife, not the new one) new wife loves shopping for cars with me.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Grandcheapskate was there.He was at my house Friday and yes I had to pay for lunch. Tom Stumpf


Ouch! It's not easy cultivating a reputation.

Okay, next time lunch is on me. Actually, I spent more money paying the bridge toll to get to your house than you spent on both lunches combined. If you lived on the correct side of the river, I could visit more often without having to take out a loan.

But thanks for letting me visit and I do hope to get back soon and do some trading.

Joe


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Tom 
You are one of the GOOD guys. As always it was nice to deal with you again as a repeat customer. Sara was greatful for the Pink Leadsled and says thank you. Your loyalty to the hobby is to be praised.
Thank you
Ian
xfaoh


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Tom,
It was good seeing you again, even if you did spell my name wrong. LOL
Bill


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well said Tom,

I'm looking forward to seeing you at AutoFest this fall if you are attending. If not then maybe the November Midwest show. I think that meeting people and putting faces with names is one of, if not the best part of the slot shows.


----------

